# Sturmey Archer AW Hub - overhaul tips



## casper-d (3 Oct 2009)

Hello!

I wonder if anyone has any tips for overhauling a Sturmey Archer 3 speed AW hub? 

I have read this document and this one, too.

I feel reasonably confident (!) to do this myself, yet any tips or advice would be most welcome. 

Many thanks, casper


----------



## rogerzilla (4 Oct 2009)

Lots. Get the proper ball ring spanner. Get new pawl springs. Don't use any grease on re-assembly, or if you do use it on the labyrinth seals, use soap-based grease and not polyurea (Park) which dissolves in oil. Use sealant between the inner (press-fit) ball ring dust cover and the ball ring, and on the ball ring threads. It reduces oil seepage a lot. 

To get the dust caps out of the LH ball cup and the driver, place a tyre lever as if you're going to prise them out, but don't - this bends them. Hold the tyre lever like that and then strike it with a punch from the inside. This will knock out the dust cap without damage.


----------



## Fab Foodie (4 Oct 2009)

casper-d said:


> Hello!
> 
> I wonder if anyone has any tips for overhauling a Sturmey Archer 3 speed AW hub?
> 
> ...



I was gonna suggest speaking with rogerzilla over at yacf... but it seems he's omnipotent (I think that's the right word) and beaten me to it!


----------



## casper-d (4 Oct 2009)

Roger, thank you very much indeed for your invaluable advice.
Most appreciated. I will let you know how I get on.


----------



## casper-d (16 Sep 2011)

Roger,

I said I would let you know how I got on - sincere apologies for the long delay!

The hub is still in my living room cabinet, but the bike it came from is now on the road. 

One day I will probably overhaul that hub and build a wheel from it; thanks again for your advice which I am sure will eventually come in use.

bw

casper d


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (16 Sep 2011)

special tools not needed, a chisel and hammer will undo the the nut holding the internals in. a few sharp hits and it should spin free. sjs cycles sell most (if not all) of the small consumable parts (pawl, spring etc etc). and as already mentioned, thin oil very sparingly, thick oil tens to be too viscous in winter.

hope that helps.


----------

